# Indiana summer series money shoots



## TKJ (Jun 4, 2007)

cool


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

up top


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

back up


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

up again


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

the more shooters the more money there is to win.


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

The actual name of the shoots will be the HOOSIER 3-D QUAD CHALLENGE. flyers should be ready soon I will post one on here soon as possible.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

*Good Time*

Sounds like a good time! The Michigan shooters have a strong following
with their Triple Crown. Hopefully we can a strong following here and
make this thing rock!! Get out there and support our local clubs guys!


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

Years ago this was a triple crown. It has been revived and made better.


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

up top


----------



## Dr327 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Clarification on fees*



bowtechog70 said:


> 2010 Indiana summer series money shoots. 100% payback
> 
> $40.00 entry plus regular club shoot fee. Ibo classes and Ibo rules 4 shoots at 4 different clubs in northeast Indiana. Your 3 highest scores count so you are able to drop your lowest score. The shoots will be held one to two weeks before each Ibo triple crown and worlds so these will be really good warmup shoots. almost all courses will be MCKENZIE TARGETS very few rineharts.
> 
> ...


Quick clarification, I've heard there is some confusion concerning the fees, there is a ONE TIME fee of $40 to register for the Quad Challenge and after that the usual entry fee for each club at the time of shooting that clubs leg of the series. Max out of pocket is $83.


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

to the top


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

to the top


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

I remember the old Mini Triple Crown shoots. Cree Lake, Fort Wayne Izaak Walton, Hidden Valley and Williams County were the hosts. It was some fun times. I also remember the turnouts.........150+ shooters at each event. I wish you guys well with the new series. I hope I can be at a couple of them(already see a conflict with ASA ProAm). If you do it right and run it right the shooters will come.


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

back up top


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

up again


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

Could someone give me a flyer I would love to put this in my shop. I got a lot of guys who would probably love to shoot this.


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

Send me more info @ [email protected]. I will try to get my shop shooters to shoot it. Sounds pretty cool.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

does the entry fee money stay in each class or do you divide it into all classes? how do i get a schedule for your club? thank you


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

entry fee money stays in the class you shoot in so the more shooters in your class the bigger the payout. schedule for my club is on here under great lake shoots also 3d shoots.com and Mckenzie targets website.


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

up top


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

back up top


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

Back up top


----------



## bowhunter6580 (Feb 28, 2010)

How many places are paying out


----------



## Dr327 (Apr 19, 2008)

bowhunter6580 said:


> How many places are paying out


We will pay out at least three places in each class that has the minimum shooters in the class. If we have enough shooters in a class then the group will be split into "A" and "B" classes and possibly "C" class. Example that was discussed when this was set up, 50 entrants into hunter class would pay top three spots. If Hunter Class has 75 then we would bave top three in "A" class and top three in "B" class. 100 entrants would trigger a third split. This is all to encourage continued participation by all that begin the series. As far as how we decide where "B" and "C" classes fall within a shooting class this will be decided upon and made clear to all ASAP. 
It is important to be aware that there may be more than 1st, 2nd and 3rd place pay outs in any one shooting class. 
Further info can be given by contacting the officials from the clubs involved.


----------



## Dr327 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hallsway said:


> Send me more info I will try to get my shop shooters to shoot it. Sounds pretty cool.


have you received a flier? if not contact me,
dr327(at)sbcglobal.net


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

How will scoring be kept? . Will groups be split up or will there be a scorer at each stake ? Will there be 2 score cards. I ask this cause when money involved there seems to be some crooked pencels. And I do know some people that would use that pencel to get a high score. If I get beat, I want to get beat far and sqaure.


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

the first shoot is at my club. Two score cards per shooter and groups will be busted same as IBO if we feel groups cant be busted properly a club official will be sent with them to score. My clubs first shoot of the year is next sunday the 21st for those that would like to see what the course is like.


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

*ttt*

for the good guys


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

up top


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

back up top


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

up again


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

up again


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

bowtechog70 said:


> 2010 Indiana summer series money shoots. 100% payback
> 
> $40.00 entry plus regular club shoot fee. Ibo classes and Ibo rules 4 shoots at 4 different clubs in northeast Indiana. Your 3 highest scores count so you are able to drop your lowest score. The shoots will be held one to two weeks before each Ibo triple crown and worlds so these will be really good warmup shoots. almost all courses will be MCKENZIE TARGETS very few rineharts.
> 
> ...


Next Sunday May 2nd first shoot.
Is it mandatory to pay the $40 up front at the first shoot?


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

Sunday may 2nd is the first leg. This course is 30 targets all mckenzie targets. $40.00 fee to shoot for the money which stays in the class you are shooting in for the series plus $10.00 club fee to shoot this round. Each shooter will have two score cards and groups will be busted same as an IBO shoot and range officals will be on course to take care of any problems.


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

*I'll be there!*

Can I shoot in the AHC or HC class.

Please?


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

Bring it shorty!!!!!!!
Bring that goofy D.G. one with ya.:darkbeer:


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

*O Yeah!*



rock77 said:


> Bring it shorty!!!!!!!
> Bring that goofy D.G. one with ya.:darkbeer:


We will both be there in the rain and the wind.


----------



## dgirt (Jul 1, 2003)

rock77 said:


> Bring it shorty!!!!!!!
> Bring that goofy D.G. one with ya.:darkbeer:


I heard that!!!!!

By the way does it hurt your eye's to shoot that close to the targets?

:bartstush::drool::icon_1_lol:


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

The closer the better I always say. Give me a call when your on your way up.


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

first shoot is sunday 30 targets all mckenzie and NO turkeys. I spent the whole day there working on the course today this will not be a easy course but it will be fun and safe.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Randy I shot your course a few weeks back. It was a fun time. I hope you have a big turnout Sunday. I am planning on being there if things work out(no monsoons or emergencies on Sunday). Looking forward to shooting the series except for the one at Izaak Walton. Unfortunately I have a commitment in Kentucky that weekend.


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

glad you liked our course hope you can make it sunday. Im also praying for NO rain or very much wind. worked on course today and the wind would of made it hard to hold steady.


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

course is ready shoot will go on rain or shine. Hopefully shine


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

I made it there today an had a great time at a great club.:darkbeer:


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

IT was a really good course and had a great time!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks to everyone that came to the shoot today. We feel it was a big success considering the weather. The small group of guys that help me really work there behinds off to make our shoots on of the best around and it will only get better with the good turnouts we have been having. Nice to hear all the good comments about our course. Again thanks to all from the Ouabache archers.


----------



## jhawk260 (Feb 2, 2009)

Where will the scores be posted?


----------



## rkrouse (Feb 7, 2010)

*First Leg*

Great setup guys. enjoyed it. Thanks


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

*Awesome Job*

Randy and the gang done a knock out job setting the ranges and facilitating the shooters. The layout was great and about as good as I could have imagined for their property. Great job guys.

I'll be back.

Still haven't figured out how far that leopard was *&^%&#^#^


----------



## rkrouse (Feb 7, 2010)

*Scores*



jhawk260 said:


> Where will the scores be posted?


Scores are at this link and you have to click sub categories. http://www.ossianconservationclub.com/


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations to Aaron Martin on his second place finish in Hunter.
Keep practicin' and someday, when you're as old as me, you might be as good as me.


----------



## MartinAA (Dec 12, 2009)

carlosii said:


> Congratulations to Aaron Martin on his second place finish in Hunter.
> Keep practicin' and someday, when you're as old as me, you might be as good as me.


Someday I hope! I just got lucky.


----------



## ap1221 (Feb 16, 2008)

*sunday*

shot sunday had a great time. great course. nice job fellas:teeth:


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

Had a great time! Everyone from my shop had fun.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

gjstudt- I feel your pain on that leopard. From the recurve stake he wasn't that far low 20's but the wind coming off the lake. I tried to hold on it but kept getting blown off target. Finally I just let it go as I was swinging by.........clean miss. Never a good idea to shoot on the swing through whether with a stick or with wheels. You think I would learn by now.


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

june 6th is the second leg at fort wayne isaac walton


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

this sunday is the second leg at isaac waltons good luck everyone. This course will be mostly rineharts.


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

*rineharts yuck*

rineharts yuck


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

ya I know yuck rineharts. They do have 1 mckenzie turkey but thats it because I got the rest of there mckenzies. It will still be a challenging shoot with there terrain.


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

how did the shoot go today everyone? I couldnt be there due to a shoot at my club hope things went well and everyone shot good.


----------



## MartinAA (Dec 12, 2009)

Its was my first time there thought it was a nice place. MBR and AHC got off easy this week i'd say lol where can we check scores?


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

Will try to have updated scores on www.ossianconservationclub.com website sometime this week.


----------



## MartinAA (Dec 12, 2009)

Alright cool


----------



## rkrouse (Feb 7, 2010)

I should have stayed home!!!!! LOL. Course was nice, I just couldn't shoot for nothing.:evil5:


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

rkrouse said:


> I should have stayed home!!!!! LOL. Course was nice, I just couldn't shoot for nothing.:evil5:


I did not shoot real well but it was a very nice place to have a shoot.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

just wondering when scores will b up.


----------



## Growling Bear (May 22, 2006)

*Scores*

Not able to located scores on any website.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

I wasn't able to be there but still want to see the scores.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

i was there and i too would like to see how everyone did. so how about posting some scores, anybody?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Scores...we need scores. Your web site doesn't have them up.


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

Bump for scores.


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

sorry about scores everyone I cant post them if I dont have them. I was told they should be up in the next day or two.


----------



## MartinAA (Dec 12, 2009)

good to hear


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks Randy. Are they going on Ossian's website or another?


----------



## MartinAA (Dec 12, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

2nd leg scores are posted on www.ossianconservationclub.com click on sub groups at bottom of page then click on ouabache archers scrowl down to bottom of page click on 2nd leg scores. sorry about the delay the 2nd leg wasnt at my club so it wasnt my fault.


----------



## MartinAA (Dec 12, 2009)

awsome thanks


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks Randy


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Is the next leg is at cree lake. Where is cree lake?


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Cree Lake is north of Kendallville on State Rd 3. It is roughly about 5 miles out of town on the east side of the road. If you get to the public access of Cree Lake you have gone too far.


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks man. Hope to see good weather and a good turnout


----------



## goosemesh01 (Jan 12, 2010)

*score fix*

My score was messed up on the running talley website, please fix I shot a 312 with 16x not a 310. 

Thanks 
Nathan Meshberger


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

I will look into it Nathan


----------



## MartinAA (Dec 12, 2009)

*Cree Lake*

can anyone help with directions i can't find anything on the club.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

it is about 5 miles north of kendallville, in. on st. rd. 3 on right hand side of road. u can't miss it. hope this helps!!


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

cree lake is tomarrow good luck everyone thank you baird794 for giving everyone directions.


----------



## Growling Bear (May 22, 2006)

*Cree Lake/Quad Challenge*

Have never shot such an unsafe course. Here are a few examples. Shooting 15 targets twice causing archers to shoot cross lanes of each other, shooting through a window of a vehcile at a target. Noticed one archer walking around from target to target with an arrow nocked on their string. Shooting from a platform and the steps not securly fasten, therefore causing someone the opportunity to stumble. Before I even stepped onto the course I had numerous shooters tell me how poorly the course was set up and some of the shooting conditions. I am a hunter ed instructor in the state of Indiana and I would not approve of some of the things that I saw this weekend on instructing young or old people of archery safety.

Trying to figure out how such a great idea turned out to be not such a good idea. Each club should have been able to show that they have the necessary targets and area to host such a tournament and if not then look for another club to host the shoot. 

Would like to hear others comments on the course, if you think I am all wet thats fine.


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

I was putting up hay yesterday so I was not able to shoot at Cree Lake.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

I used to be a member at Cree Lake 12-15 years ago. As time has progressed the club has become so land locked that they can not set targets like they used too. I was not as concerned about the safety aspect of the shoot. Yes the shooting through the window of the SUV was stupid. For years clubs have shot a 40 target shoot using only 20 targets with two lanes each. It just takes a little common sense and patience for everyone to be alright. My biggest concern was the target selection. How many &%*%$ rock rascals did they have set? Who thought it was a good idea to shoot the front kill on all of them especially on the second time through when you were shooting them at an extreme angle? Where in the hell did they get that stupid squirrel target(which by the way had no 11)? As I said before I have shot Cree Lake for many years but...........if Saturday had been my first time it also would have been my last.


----------



## ROSKO P (Mar 2, 2009)

How many shots did you shoot off of the *Highway*. And I trully do mean Highway, ST RD 3.


----------



## Growling Bear (May 22, 2006)

*Cree Lake*

Had people honking their horns as they drove by while trying to shoot, and yes way to many small animals, whats bad had to shoot them twice. I am still trying to locate scores and see where I actually stand.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

GB the scores will probably be posted on Quabache's site as soon as Randy gets them.


----------



## Growling Bear (May 22, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks Bubba Dean


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

soon as cree lake gets me the scores we will get them posted


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks Randy.


----------



## MartinAA (Dec 12, 2009)

I agree with everything being said it was my first and last time shooting there. From what I heard top score was only a 291 but there was a few ppl still out.


----------



## MartinAA (Dec 12, 2009)

Also do you have to shoot the final shoot? or will they take the 2 best scores from the first 3 and your final? to combine for your 3 scores


----------



## rkrouse (Feb 7, 2010)

Cree Lake is what it is. I have shot there for years. Yeah there were some unsafe things there Sat. and yes they should have put something else besides that damn squirl out. But usually it is a good place to shoot. There are getting to be fewer and fewer places out there. Hopefully they learned from the complaints and fix there problems. Those steps were a little scary guys get some screws and more support on them.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

A couple of personal opinions on the platform. 1) Platform shots are more useful the closer to hunting season we are. When was the last time you were at a national shoot and had a platform shot...........never. 2) Platform shots slow down the parade. It takes time to climb up and down. Rarely do all of the shooters in a group go up at once(eliminating all shooters judging yardage at the same time). Possible solution(especially at Cree Lake) since you are slowing things down put two targets there instead of one. 3) As far as the platform at Cree Lake it was by far not the worst I have ever shot from.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

not shooting from a platform is like telling the ibo not to shoot up and down hills. quabache hac a platform shot and nobody cried about that. and hoss hills has 2 and i never here anything about it. yes there were a few to many little critters but it is what it is. everybody had to ahoot it. shooting through a car window is just like shootin through trees. if that arrow can go through the hole let it fly. that was the first time i had ever shot through a window there before and i shoot there often so don't think they do that alot. i have never heard anyone complain about shooting by the road and i have shot there since i was in the pee wee class. when you are limited on space what are you to do? just my 2 cents. 
SHUT' UP AND SHOOT


----------



## robinhood11x (Jan 26, 2004)

*cree lake !!!*

I shot cree lake two weeks prior to saturdays shoot it was set with all the same rock critters .I was hopeing they would leave them out just for the quad challenge ,the turkey fine but to have to shoot all them twice it really made for a tuf situation.I didn't shoot my best and that added to my frustration,but its over and done now, so lets move on to Adventure Outdoors ,and finish this . I shot A.O on the 4th and 5th it was clean ,set very well ,safe as always .I can only say you will not be disapointed . As for cree lake maybe they need some input from more shooters to help them understand a good coures from a bad one .

Adventure Outdoors Staff shooter


----------



## MartinAA (Dec 12, 2009)

what kind of scores came outta cree lake? Anything high?


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

highest score I seen was 291 advanced hunter by tony earlywine. I recieved scores today from cree lake we will try to have them posted tomarrow night on www.ossianconservationclub.com


----------



## MartinAA (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

any chance of scores being posted 2day?


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

i thought they was goin to try to have scores from cree lake up 5 days ago? come on w/ some scores already!!!!!!


----------



## MartinAA (Dec 12, 2009)

baird794 said:


> i thought they was goin to try to have scores from cree lake up 5 days ago? come on w/ some scores already!!!!!!


x2.


----------



## ROSKO P (Mar 2, 2009)

Ever wonder why there is such a low turnout for these type of events in North Eastern Indiana? Here is one reason. You have under 20 scores to report and can not get the scores posted in a timely manner. Let me see, a five minute phone call, five minutes on the computer, bam, your done.

Heck it wouldn't take that long if the person who's responsibility it is to post the scores was present at the end of the day and collected the scores then went home and posted.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

IT'S BAD WHEN THE IBO JUST GOT DONE SHOOTING YESTERDAY AND THEY HAVE THE SCORES UP FOR BOTH THE NELSONVILLE SHOOT AND THE NTC. AND WE CAN'T GET SCORES FOR A LITTLE SHOOT IN 1 WEEK. :mg:


----------



## Dr327 (Apr 19, 2008)

Guys I need to apologize for the shoot at Cree Lake.
We are too busy shooting every weekend to make any of the BIG shoots and therefore rely on imput from shooters as to setting up the course. We had specific requests for the rock targets and since they actually fit our budget that is what we used. I also mistakenly assumed that a tough course would make people going to Nelsonville better, slouch practice make a slouch shooter, I assumed wrong. Some of the people complaining here are the same ones I heard say they didnt want a GIMME course.
As for safety ,I agree on two targets that were not set the best and were in my opinion not safe as they were. This will not happen in the future. 
Shooting by the road.....Sorry that will happen since we only have 10 acres, and we will shoot 30 shots at 15 targets, again ROOM. This is safer than setting 30 trust me, been there done that. We were also advised by top IBO shooters that this was the way to do it here. 
I SHOT THE COURSE AND THERE WERE PLENTY OF TOUGH SHOTS. All the shots were open and legal IBO shots, whether you shoot them at the tripple crown or not.
I will repair the platform and make sure it is in safe condition, Sorry it loosened up with the rain weve had. Weve used the platform for years with no complaints of bottlenecks, but then we have never had this many people that needed 2-3 minutes each to judge distance on a shot that was guaranteed to be within 25 yards, remember the cub class, 25 yd max , had to shoot the same shot, (by the way no complaints there). The bottle neck problem isnt from shooting two rounds of 15 or from the platform. 
Your imput is needed and wanted for us to get better and I invite anyone that would care to set a course sometime to contact me, Clark Holliday and I will arrange for you to set up with us some weekend. Interested to see how it would turn out, but I dont expect to get any volunteers here.
I sent the scores the next day, if they havnt been received LET ME KNOW, I will send an updated copy of the sheets to you. 

Again I apologize if people were not happy with this shoot we will do better. Please if you have concerns with how the course is set let someone at the club know immediatly, trashing us on a public forum is uncalled for. We wouldnt do this to your club dont do it to mine!


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Dr327- I said in an earlier post I am a former member of Cree Lake. I will pass on helping you set the range as I have set it plenty of times in the past. As far as trashing Cree Lake on public forum I believe what I said was far from trashing you. I had only two concerns 1) shooting through the window of the truck, no where do you do that under normal circumstances. 2) the number of rock rascals. One would have been sufficent. The squirrel did not have an 11 ring(which made your course a possible 328 not 330). My concern was that on the second time that the angle of so much(especially on the front kill) that a five was a good score in some cases. I know that you guys have had most of your targets repaired and had larger targets to put out. I agree that there are places that due to the length of the shooting lane you need to use a smaller target but I would rather see more javelinas, coyotes or turkeys than rock rats. The platform shot like I said is better suited for September when we are getting ready to hunt. The platform itself I feel is a good one. Since it is made of wood it will never be rock solid but I never felt like it was unsafe.


----------



## Dr327 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for the response Bubba Dean, I dont think I was responding to you in particular but I am glad to have the imput. I will never refuse the offer to help set a course, could always use an xtra hand.I do think the platform needs some work and will get it taken care of. The rock targets will be used sparingly from now on also. Maybe even reserve the rabbit squirril for a specialty fund raiser target. 
Thanks, 
Look forward to setting a course with ya.


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

Sorry about scores everyone the gentleman that does the website does everything for it voluntarally and lost his paying job last week. So he is a little busy trying to provide for his family right now. Im sure he will have them posted soon.


----------



## Indiana ASA (May 2, 2008)

Dr327 The ASA sells there targets after a Pro Am, these targets are in good shape. If your club needs help with tatgets this is a good way to buy a 20 target course at an affordible cost.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Randy sorry to hear about your webmaster. The scores from Cree Lake are not the most important thing in the world(if they are then you need to get more of a life). Back in the old days of the Mini Triple Crown(which Cree Lake & Izaak Walton were participants) you didn't know the shoot results until the next leg unless you hung around until the end of the shoot. I guess with the internet we expect things done right away. As far as the IBO having their results up for Nelsonville on Sunday night.......awesome but then they made enough money over the weekend to pay somebody to do it.


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

bubba dean thank you for understanding wish everyone else did. Im sorry this series is not up to everyones expectations its our first year stick with us it will get better every year. Please everyone remember these clubs are run by vollunters that take time from there own shooting and families to set courses just because they love the sport of archery.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

bowtechdog70 i am sorry to hear about your webmaster and i hope he can find a job soon. 
Bubba Dean just to let you know that we do have lives ok, so when we come on hear and see that bowtechdog put that they will have scores posted on the next day and we check them they aren't there and so we check them in a day or two and they aren't there and then we check them 5 or 7 days later and still nothing and nobody says anything else about it. if we would have known about the webmaster i would have never said anything about it. but i didn't know about it untill yesterday. (6 days later) if they don't want to post them then that is fine, just don't say they are and then don't. at least let us know that it will be awhile. OK


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

scores are posted sorry for the delay.


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

If someone moneys when and Where di they pick it up?


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

*Next/Last of this series*

When is the next shoot? Where at?

Is the next one the last one?


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Yes. Adventure outdoors is the last leg


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

4th and last leg is aug. 7th at adventure outdoors. I will check to make sure but I think winners will get there money that day.


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

*is that a*

Saturday 7th only day.

Can we shoot the score on the 8th sunday?


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

This weekend


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Is the shoot Saturday only. You said if you win you can pick the money up there. Are they going to tally scores as people come in.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

I believe the shoot is Sat. only.
The other shoots were not 2 day events? just thinking outloud.


----------



## rkrouse (Feb 7, 2010)

Dr327 said:


> We will pay out at least three places in each class that has the minimum shooters in the class. If we have enough shooters in a class then the group will be split into "A" and "B" classes and possibly "C" class. Example that was discussed when this was set up, 50 entrants into hunter class would pay top three spots. If Hunter Class has 75 then we would bave top three in "A" class and top three in "B" class. 100 entrants would trigger a third split. This is all to encourage continued participation by all that begin the series. As far as how we decide where "B" and "C" classes fall within a shooting class this will be decided upon and made clear to all ASAP.
> It is important to be aware that there may be more than 1st, 2nd and 3rd place pay outs in any one shooting class.
> Further info can be given by contacting the officials from the clubs involved.


Where does it say there has to be at least 25 shooters to pay three places?


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

now that it is over who won 1st, 2nd, and 3rd in all classes, anybody know? what did everyone think and what can be changed to help it grow for next year?


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

if I get results ill post them on here. I would also like to here everyones comments good or bad so we can work to make this better for next year.


----------



## rkrouse (Feb 7, 2010)

I would like to see a team shoot again, If nothing else I would like to see this again. It would be nice if all the shoots would comunicate and set up like each other as far as stakes. Had a great time at all of them. Man that turkey at Adventure outdoors was a POKE!!!!!!LOL Nice setup!


----------



## robinhood11x (Jan 26, 2004)

I liked the shoot,but would like to see more go into breaking up of groups ! And payout to top three if twenty or more in a class, any one that shot all 4 shoots was out an easy 100 bucks ,with costs for shoot fees and gas .I think more like 150 bucks for me .
The top two in HC won with outstanding scores !! my hats off to them .My 867 just wasn,t enough !! And yea the turkey !! At Adventure Outdoors Wow!!


----------



## MartinAA (Dec 12, 2009)

Any updates


----------



## MartinAA (Dec 12, 2009)

Has anyone heard anything yet? This is getting ridiculous!


----------

